# Vest, chest pack or waterproof backpack



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I usually just toss my stuff in my waders and have always preferred fly fishing with no restrictions of a vest or pack, but as I get more into it I acknowledge I need to carry a bit more stuff with my. Just wondering what some of you are doing, and the ups and downs of things like vests, chest packs and waterproof backpacks. Leaning towards a waterproof back pack of some sort, but not sure. 

Thanks


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Depends on the fishing method. I use a canvas creel with a couple pockets most often. I do use a vest at times. When creek trout fishing in April /May I use my old friends wicker creel for good luck and tribute.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

feedinggrounds said:


> Depends on the fishing method. I use a canvas creel with a couple pockets most often. I do use a vest at times. When creek trout fishing in April /May I use my old friends wicker creel for good luck and tribute.


Same here, quick stop and walk I carry everything in my wader and pockets. All day or long hike I use my Orvis Sling Pack. Everything is behind me and out of my way until I need it then I can just pull it around. Enough room for a couple of fly boxes, water bottle, extra reel and all my MOW tips. I can hang it on a tree in an area I'll be fishing to keep it dry. I am going to pick up a waterproof day bag with a slot for my net soon. Going to Alaska in August and I hear it tends to rain out there. lol


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Purchased a chest pack a couple years ago. I like it a lot more for my steelhead gear. Everything is right there and not falling out of the small pockets like my vest has. Lost a box full of hooks and beads sank to the bottom at the highbanks in Oscoda. My buddy uses a back pack style and it seams really awkward to me. Hope this all helps. Good luck

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I literally just packaged and sent my Patagucci fly fishing vest to a relative in PA as I have not used it in years. I switched over to a side bag and havn't looked back. 












I keep scissors and forceps on a sturdy zinger that keeps them handy and also prevents them from being donated to the trail or river.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

vest, Sling pack, waist pack, hybrid chest pack, back to the vest. I tried, nothing beats a vest. Lots of nice Orvis packs in the basement taking up room........


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

scaling down your offerings according to time of year is the real ticket!

No sense in bringing every fly you tied since 1982.

This is what I use 80% of the time. I just sling it over my shoulder


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

sometimes I only carry this :shhh:


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Shoeman said:


> No sense in bringing every fly you tied since 1982.


That would require a very large trunk and some Stevedores... :lol:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

PunyTrout said:


> That would require a very large trunk... :lol:


And several guides to carry it!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Shoean has accused me of over packing on more than one occasion. 
All I said was he needed a bigger truck. :O


----------



## Michigan Muck Hunter (Sep 14, 2015)

Switched from a Fly vest to a Umpqua Sling pack 3 years ago. I didn't like having anything on my chest and Muskegon Fly shop gave me a great deal on the sling pack. I can surprisingly fit everything I had before with the exception of my DSLR camera which is fine. I like having everything at my back and I can sling it around the front of me and all the zippered compartments at right there on the top to retie in the water. For me, I love it.


----------



## Michigan Muck Hunter (Sep 14, 2015)

Also, I can no longer carry a couple of brews so those get stuffed in the waders.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the input guys.



Bighunther said:


> Purchased a chest pack a couple years ago. I like it a lot more for my steelhead gear.


I played with the idea of a chest pack last year, returned two that I tried, both laid most of the weight around my neck and it bugged me too much.



PunyTrout said:


> I literally just packaged and sent my Patagucci fly fishing vest to a relative in PA as I have not used it in years. I switched over to a side bag and havn't looked back.
> 
> I keep scissors and forceps on a sturdy zinger that keeps them handy and also prevents them from being donated to the trail or river.


Right now I carry everything in my waders and on a neck lanyard. I have my eyes on that waterproof patagonia sling pack, just swings forward and you unzip it. Main thing I'm dealing with here is ways to carry one extra layer of clothing, be it long sleeves or a rain coat, and/or waterbottle, thermacell, things that are annoying to just stuff in your waders, and things that you'd hate to just have drop out of your waders and into the river. This patagonia sling pack is pricey but so far it fits the bill....

My problem with backpacks was always that I intended to never get them wet, hang them on a tree, or just wade carefully.... but in reality, it always takes a dunk. There are fully waterproof backpack options I've looked at that are around $100 cheaper than this waterproof patagonia sling pack, but I am thinking for an extra $100 it is worth not having to deal with unrolling a traditional style dry back top and having a waterproof zipper thing instead. I also like how easy it is to just swing a sling forward rather than sort of undo a backpack and pull it around forward.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Lamarsh said:


> My problem with backpacks was always that I intended to never get them wet, hang them on a tree, or just wade carefully.... but in reality, it always takes a dunk.


I have a few versions of the shoulder bag I referenced earlier in post #5. The other piece of kit that goes with it is a shoulder harness that fits the bag 'high up' on the back. It also accommodates any MOLLE type pouch.

There are a lot of military harnesses and packs as well.



















If the pictures don't load follow the link(s) instead.

https://ii.cheaperthandirt.com/fcgi...handirt/source/bjr-834_1.tif&wid=480&cvt=jpeg

https://www.asmc.de/images/product_images/popup_images/27001_0.jpg


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

PunyTrout said:


> I have a few versions of the shoulder bag I referenced earlier in post #5. The other piece of kit that goes with it is a shoulder harness that fits the bag 'high up' on the back. It also accommodates any MOLLE type pouch.
> 
> There are a lot of military harnesses and packs as well.
> 
> If the pictures don't load follow the link(s) instead.


Thanks, cool rig, but I am hoping to end up with a waterproof item.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Michigan Muck Hunter said:


> Also, I can no longer carry a couple of brews so those get stuffed in the waders.


Gotta love the beer bulge.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Lamarsh said:


> Thanks, cool rig, but I am hoping to end up with a waterproof item.


I still have one that I bought years ago that SealLine made but I don't see it in their current line. But, check out some of these. https://www.seallinegear.com/packs-duffles


----------



## antlerhunter (Oct 26, 2014)

Check out the Filson website.


----------



## DrMeyer (Jun 14, 2017)

antlerhunter said:


> Check out the Filson website.
> View attachment 304817


I got the original Orvis sling pack - a little too small. I got their "Guide" pack, it's a little too big but it carries all I need and then some. Makes hiking a lot easier if you have to travel any distance. Haven't used a vest in 15 yrs, had a chest pack, but like the sling style better. Better range of motion.


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

I currently use a vest, but I am also looking into getting a backpack for my stuff. I currently have my eye on a simms backpack. I have found that I tend to park in a spot and will not return to my truck for up to 6 hrs of hiking up/down a river hitting various spots. Doing this i have found that the 2-3 brews I can fit in my vest does not help me stay hydrated like i need too. It would also be nice to pack a sandwich or extra layers.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

The fella's at Gates recommended these. My son and I both have them.
http://www.patagonia.com/product/fly-fishing-vest-front-sling-8-liters/48156.html


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a really lightweight Umpqua vest. Plenty of storage and a pocket for a water bottle. Gotta stay hydrated!


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I bought one of these vest about 4 years ago. I use it a lot and it's held up great. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172363395711

When I'm hitting small creeks I usually just toss some tackle in my creek and I'm all set.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

For $40 that’s a great deal!


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

It is similar to some of the fishpond vest that are $129+. I have had the knock off for a few years now and the only issue I have had was a mouse that chewed a nickel sized hole in the mesh. I’m happy with the $40 investment and would buy one again in a heartbeat. My buddy got his about a month ago and loves it.


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Allen makes some quality products at reasonable prices:

https://byallen.com/product-category/fishing/fishing-bags-cases/vests-chest-packs/

I have their Bighorn vest, as well as a couple different gear bags. Their stuff is available on Amazon as well as some big-box stores at prices a lot lower than those on their web site. I've found their products to be well thought out, good quality and durable.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Ever since I stopped carrying the yoke of death, it's been great! Really helped to diminish the mid back pain after long hours in the vest. I carry what I need (which I try to minimize) in my jacket pockets. But, if I carry the a bit extra, I've resorted to using a medic bag bought at most any army surplus store. I started using these decades ago for summer skam jungle warfare, but will use it when I want (need???) to carry that bit extra.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I am kind of a traditionalist and go with a vest, one off several. I have a steelhead vest, a flyfishing vest and a "trout" fishing vest. Especially flyfishing, which is at night during the hex hatch, I sometimes stop for a little swim so I like the fact that I can throw the vest in a tree before working a fish. tomorrow I will start with worms but I will be able to switch to spinners or rapalas if I desire.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

lodge lounger said:


> Allen makes some quality products at reasonable prices:
> 
> https://byallen.com/product-category/fishing/fishing-bags-cases/vests-chest-packs/
> 
> I have their Bighorn vest, as well as a couple different gear bags. Their stuff is available on Amazon as well as some big-box stores at prices a lot lower than those on their web site. I've found their products to be well thought out, good quality and durable.


I have the Gallatin Ultra Light. Good quality.


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

Have a basement full of Simms packs and slings. Still like Orvis vest the best.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I have one of these, my favorite shirt, plenty of room for fly boxes and leaders. I put a few spools of tippet, fly foatant, and knot tool on a lanyard and im good to go


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

I use this piece of junk:










And I do mean junk. (Danielson/Eagle Claw/China). I doubt it will last this season, which will only be it's second. So I have it's replacement already purchased, ready to go.

It works, but I don't really like it. It replaced/stole-the-design-from one I had for many years, one which was manufactured in the 1970s and had much bigger pockets and better fabric and a stronger metal band in the top to keep it closed, but finally did give up the ghost some 40ish years later.

I shopped and shopped at the famous Ca-Bass-a-la-Pro-Jay's-Shop shops that have every fishing item, ever. And at small "bait" shops, where I did buy the Danielson creel eventually. And at fancy Fly Fishing shops where one feels like one should get dressed up a little before entering. 

None of them had a stream fishing accessory system, amongst all the nifty packs, vests, etc. that included one key feature that I wanted - somewhere to put the fish! 

Except this cheap junk creel that I finally found. I have gone through a couple of the junk "Polar Creels" too that claim to be "Arctic Canvas" of course, but also last about 1.5 seasons, every time. They do have a little bigger pockets and I am going to buy the next one I see.

But I really wish a smart Trout fishing gear manufacturer would make a nice simple Creel with high quality canvas, a durable snap close with soft round exterior corners that won't snag line that wanders near it and a couple nice pockets on the outside. And fish on the inside. Like they used to.


(When I have a chance to do a long wade, rather than just 1-2 hours after work, I add a backpack for a water bottle and a snack. It's too much pack for what I need but with a cinch across my chest, it never goes anywhere or interferes with anything and the creel still hangs below it easily enough.)


----------



## cosborn (Oct 25, 2014)

B.Jarvinen said:


> I use this piece of junk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this same one, and have also experienced the same with it and the polar creels. They all just fall apart. The plastic lining inside is completely shredded. I hate the plastic protruding hinge this one has. That thing is constantly catching and getting stuck on the mesh inside of my vest.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

